# Wrong Values of Texture Fillrate



## Tuğer (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Again 

I mentioned about texture fillrate before in forum (for 192sp GTX 260). Thanks for fixing this.

GPU-Z(including 0.3.4) shows also the values of 9800 GT, GTX 260 (at least in second generation[216sp] version 55nm), GTX 275, GTX 280 and GTX 285 wrong.

It shows:

9800 GT: 64 units (true value: 56)

GTX 260 216sp: 70 units (true value: 72)

GTX 275: 64 units (true value: 80)

GTX 280: 73 units (true value: 80)

GTX 285: 73 units (true value: 80)


An example from GTX 285@648 MHz:







648*80 = 51840 MTexel/s



Thanks for this good software.

Have a nice day.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 13, 2009)

texture fill rate is wrong on GPU-Z for the 8800GS and GTX 2XX completely and for some models of the 8800/9800GT in my experience.


----------

